# Desert Ironwood Pens



## Rocking RP (Nov 15, 2020)

Here are two Taylor Mirfield kits with the desert ironwood I got from @vonaltenhofen. I really like the way they turned out.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 7


----------



## vonaltenhofen (Nov 15, 2020)

I like them!


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 15, 2020)

Not sure. I probably need to look at the a little closer to really say how great they are. Need my address?? 

great looking pens, and nice kit to show off that wood.


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 15, 2020)

Great looking pens.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 15, 2020)

Nice! I love that ironwood!!!


----------



## William Tanner (Nov 15, 2020)

Those are beautiful.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 30, 2020)

Sure like these! Desert Ironwood is a beautiful wood! Chuck


----------



## trc65 (Nov 30, 2020)

Beautiful pens!


----------



## jasonb (Nov 30, 2020)

Great looking pens!


----------

